# Hoyt MT Sport details



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

George ,by the description ,the MT sport your describing is probably a 2002 or earlier as Hoyt started making cam & 1/2 cam in 2003 (I have a 2003 MT sport) and it is a low end bow in a quality bow line ,but it is a good shooting bow.


----------

